# Eternal Empires Main RP Thread



## CulinaryOtaku (Jul 13, 2009)

*Background Info:*
There are many opposing Empire, all fighting to see who exactly will become supreme. Each Empire has its own specialties and practices, as well as its own relations with the other Empires, some less hostile toward each other than others. Which Empire you are a part of will influence what your weapon types and abilities will be based around. Within the Empires, many ranks exist, and therefore, you will have to rank up. As you do so, you will become stronger and have the ability to use stronger skills.

The opposition of the Empires all started over 200 years ago, when the leaders of the Empires met for the first time. As all four of the Empires were different and had their own views and goals, each thought that they were the greatest Empire. The was a long argument, which ended in both the first leader of Bellinia, King Bellis, and the first leader of Solaris, Emperor Sol, being killed. After their deaths, the Bellinian and Solarian armies sought revenge by assassinating the leader of the Hallow Empire, Lord Heso, and the leader of Nossyria, Emperor Lune.

Ever since that first meeting of the leaders, there has been a constant struggle to find out, once and for all, who is the greatest, undying, empire. They all want to be the Empire that will never fade, the Eternal Empire. However, more Empires are starting to arise, joining in on this never-ending battle

*Where You Come In:*
You can choose either to be a warrior within one of the Empires, who has their own goals, yet strive to bring their empire to become the Eternal Empire. Your other choice is that you can be a person who was part of an Empire, yet abandoned it for whatever reason you may have had. It is all your choice.

*The Empires:*
Bellinian Empire- Bellinia is known as the Arcane Empire due to many of the fighters within the empire using skills based around the arcane arts, having versatility in their moves rather than strength. The main enemy empire of Bellinia is the Hallow Empire and is most friendly toward Nossyria.

Hallowian Empire- Hallow is known mainly for their fighter's brute strength. This empire's nickname is appropriately the Brute Empire, yet some crudely refer to it as the Barbaric Empire. Main hostility toward Bellinia, least hostile toward Solaris

Nossyrian Empire- Nossyria is known as the Flash Empire because the fighters within the empire fight not with strength, but destroy their enemies using their speed. Mainly hostile toward Solaris, least hostile to Bellinia.

Solarian Empire- Solaris is full of fighters specializing in devastating attacks from afar, earning it the name of the Strike Empire. A battle against a Solarian means needing to close any gaps between the fighters. Main hostility toward Nossyria, Least hostile to Hallow Empire.

Grandall Empire

Anachion Empire

Iridonian Empire

You may submit suggestions for other empires using the sheet in the OOC thread.

*Rules:*
1. No Godmodding or Powerplaying. What else is new? If you do these, I will personally find a way to kill you. Your character won't be alive either. Oh, and being OP is kinda a task to do since sooner or later, everyone will kick ass.

2. I am the GM, which stands for GOD MASTER!!!! Well, you know what it means. Run things by me such as suggestions for arcs, empires, etc. I have the last say in everything, of course. Don't make me strike you down.

3. OOC and sign up belongs ONLY in the OOC and sign up thread. Don't even think of posting it in the main thread and if you really need to post a little quip of OOC in the RP thread that's fine only if accompanied by some... RPing.

4. Don't do autohits. And if you autokill, you will die. And so will your character. And you will be kicked out. Forever. As for autohits, if you have the other person's permission, that's between you guys.

5. Be respectful. We don't need any flaming, insulting, overly cursing, etc. You will be treated the same way and promptly escorted out... Of your life.

6. Obviously, don't post in the main RP until I or any co-GMs I assign accept your character, if you do, you get a warning, second time means boot.

7. Stick to the storyline. Don't bring Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, etc. shenanigans in this RP. I will be angry and you will be punished.

8. If you join, try to stay active and if you have to take a however long break, hiatus, or whatever, give some warning in the OOC thread so that people don't get involved with your characters then get stuck unable to post.

9. Try to have quality posts. At the very least 4 lines, but longer posts than that are highly recommended. Proper grammar, punctuation and stuff is encouraged.

10. This kinda goes hand in hand with rule 1, but do not just say that you are not all too strong physically then rip a tree out of the ground by its roots and smack someone in the face with it. Also, do not punch someone in the face who is stronger than you just like it's nothing. That doesn't work. If they are stronger, you're gonna have to do better than that.

11. Every week or so, I will distribute experience points in the form of money. Any members of the Black Snow RP will be familiar with this. Money can be used to buy/upgrade weapons, moves, etc. Rank also determines how many moves and such you have.

*Rank List:* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Highest to Lowest (Only applies to those in empires)
Note: You get 2 free moves every time you rank up, so starting at a higher rank means you will mainly gain more moves with your weekly money. Rank ups will be determined on money day. The higher rank you are, the longer it will take to rank up.
1. Legend
2. Hero
3. High Knight
4. Knight
5. Warrior
6. Crusader
7. Page
8. Fighter
9. Rook
10. Beginner




OOC Thread can be found here!


----------



## EPIC (Jul 22, 2009)

Zero was walking around in the streets of Bellinia. It was much more beautiful than his last trip there, but that was expected since it has been a few years. He went into a small meeting ground, where most people were to chat with each other and was looking for someone until a person tapped on his shoulders. 
"Hey," the person said.
"Oh, hey, Nelo," Zero replied, "How've you been?"
"Better... I just came from a match, I'm beat..." Nelo said as he sat on the ground, seemingly he was exhausted.
"Why don't you just take off that heavy suit of armor?"
"No way, this is a family keep-sake, and my strongest weapon, you know that."
"True..."
"Anyways, you came for some info."
"Yeah, what you got?"
"Well..."


A few hours later, Zero was somewhere outside Bellinia, thinking about the information he just gathered. It was pretty valuable, but to whom would it be the most important to? The value of information doesn't just depend on its content but its value to the person Zero is giving it to. Zero decided to think about it later, right now he just needed to rest for a bit. He sat underneath a large tree and took of his kimono from his shoulders, revealing his skintight sleeveless, spandex top. He took out his Death Rain and began polishing it. Soon, a woman popped down from the trees, "Master," she began, "I have some information for you. But first, may I ask the condition of our ally, Nelo."
"Nelo is doing well. When I met him, he was fatigued from a battle he had won."
"I see..."
"The information?"
"You see, sir, its...."

Ten minutes later, Zero had finally decided on his next destination. Seemingly, the two bits of info he had just obtained were highly valuable to the ruler of Hallow.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 23, 2009)

Tsuna walked through his home,Nossyrian,and many people were looking at him with fear but that was no surprise seeing as he was holding his lance in one hand.As usual he was heading towards the border of the empire.When he got there if there was an attack he would be the first to fight back.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jul 23, 2009)

_In a forest outside Hishan, a small town on the outskirts of Nossyria_

It was already morning? Another sleepless night. Silver began to open his eyes. The leaves on the trees filtered the sun, giving Silver a convenient chance to adjust his eyes to the day. He always seemed to be awake at night and his eyes have grown accustomed to the dark so the sun, as dim as it was through the trees, stung his eyes slightly.

"Well then. No time to lie around in the dirt." Silver mumbled sleepily, yawning. He jumped up to his feet. Without enough money to stay at the inn, Silver was forced to sleep in the forest. He had found luck in the form of leaves scattered throughout the forest floor, making a nice make-shift pillow. What seemed like any other day to Silver may hold surprises for others.

He got a good sense of exactly where he was and how to get to Hishan, so he headed there, hoping to leave with money in hand.

----------------------

_Bellinia, somewhere in town_

Zack, a young aspiring sorcerer, walked throughout the marketplace of Bellinia, which was buzzing with people, despite it still being quite early in the morning. Unfortunately, it seemed like every day, there was a bit of a steady decrease in the amount of people in the Arcane Empire. Zack knew why too. A foolish leader. But there was nothing Zack could do about it. His father was a great and powerful sorcerer, yet Zack was extremely weak in comparison. Not until his rank increased would his voice be heard by any of the higher-ups.

Zack walked through the marketplace into one of the housing districts. He walked up to a house and walked in. His home. Making his way into the kitchen, he sat down. His mother was there, visiting.

"This is foolish. The leader is an idiot. You know the apothecary? He lost his wife and daughter the other day to that sickness that's been spreading in town." He told his mother, shaking his head.

"The Emperor's men may be listening in, Zack." His mother reminded him.

Zack chuckled. "Like I care. They hear me speaking like this and they take me to see that cursed Emperor Rizan. At least then I can try to get some sense into him. People are starving because Rizan doesn't know how to distribute the food to the people. He's too selfish and keeps it for himself then probably never end up using it. It's a waste." He explained.

Zack's mother put a hand on his shoulder. "Maybe you should go take a walk outside of town. You seem really stressed out about this." She recommended.

"Father wouldn't have let this happen and neither will I." Zack mumbled, standing up then turning to head for the door. He walked outside and made his way through the Housing District. Zack was making his way to the exit of Bellinia. Maybe he did need some time away after all.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 24, 2009)

Hishan, Nossyria.

Pausing to rest in an alley, Rallissane closed her eyes and drew up a little power to chase away her weariness.
"This was a mistake.", she whispered. 
When she opened her eyes, she noticed her dirty and worn out clothes. After a couple of weeks, she ran out of money. She was pretty hungry at the moment, too.
"I have to do _something_."

Ralli got up. At the end of the alley, she stepped into a wider street. She bit her lip as she saw 'Help wanted' sign on one of the shops. As she hurried along the streets of Hishan, Rallissane received more than a few inquiring looks from the people she passed.

She knocked on the door and grasped the handle. _'Time to earn some money.'_, she thought.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 24, 2009)

Tsuna was now nearly at Hishan.He had decided to check if anything was up there.As he entered Hishan he went straight through an alley as this led him further into the town.Tsuna noticed a beautiful 17 year old girl as she got to a shop with a sign.As he had thought people were starting to desperately need money but he wouldn't have cared much if it wasn't for her beauty.As he ripped his eyes away from her he started walking trying to stop looking at her which was a mistake as he crashed into her.


----------



## Abyss King (Jul 24, 2009)

_Bellinia...my supposed home..._

Delminok Aeterna, a young fourteen year old boy, had hid in an alley way, breathing heavily. The Sword of Aeterna leaned on the wall beside him before he himself leaned on the wall with his armored back. He had his eyes closed as his breath slowed, catching his breath now before he opened his eyes and looked out the alley with said red colored eyes. The reason for his eyes being red was because of the Aeterna family. _His_ supposed family...

The Aeternas, when a new born infant was born and a few weeks old, they would apply magic to the infants eyes, causing the eyes to turn blood red, but the effects was that the kid could see better. Farther and clearer vision. People believed the Aeternas had natural red eyes, as no one really seen the magic, as most of the Aeternas had red eyes...

Delminok shook his head, still hiding in the alley, before sighing. He wasn't sure if his family was chasing after him yet, as they might want to get him back...


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 24, 2009)

Hishan, Nossyria.

'_Time to earn some money._', Rallissane thought. '_But is this the right place? Jewelery store?_'

She was still biting her lip and holding down the handle. Rallissane dislikes making decisions, despite hating to be told what to do. She is usually indecisive, too.

'_Oh well. I should look for something else._'

Her cold hand decided to let go of the handle. As she was about to turn around, someone bumped into her. She grabbed the person's waist as they stumbled on the ground. When she opened her tightly closed eyes, that guy's face was really close to hers. She blushed and started to wiggle out of his squeeze.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 25, 2009)

"Oh I'm so sorry miss." Tsuna said his face going red."I'll do anything to show how sorry I am."
Tsuna had never felt so ashamed in his life and the beauty of the girl makes him feel alot worse.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 25, 2009)

Hishan, Nossyria.

"Oh I'm so sorry miss.", guy said as his face was going red. "I'll do anything to show how sorry I am."
"It's fine.", Ralli replied and got up. Her weariness got away and she was fully ready to get a job, do a mission or anything for a warm bath and clean clothes. "But maybe you could help me to do this.", she waved at the sign.

That boy, well, kind of a man reminded Rallissane of one of her childhood friends. It could be pretty useful to have around anyone with such a strong appearance.

"My name is Rallissane. Just Rallissane.", she said with a smile. "You can call me Ralli."

She looked at his red face once again. "So, you wanna do it?"


----------



## Narurider (Jul 25, 2009)

"Sure I'll help you Ralli...I'm Tsuna by the way." Tsuna said."So you need a job?I'd have thought you'd have everyone asking you to take the job but I know the reason why they would."


----------



## Abyss King (Jul 25, 2009)

_Bellinia...My cursed home..._

Delminok grabbed the hilt of the Sword of Aeterna with a sighed before picking it up and standing off the wall. He lifted the sword and examined the fine blade and red markings. He'd have to figure out how to use it himself, it was heavier than a training sword...

He lifted the sword over him and sheathed it in the open sheath on his bacl that was specifically made for the Sword of Aeterna. He walked over to the opening of the alley and looked out, watching the surroundings, people walking by...

He shook his head and then looked down the street, seeing a few knights of the Aeterna family, so they were coming after him. Only three knights...One knight was carrying a stack of papers. Another just followed, and the one leading them. 

Delminok watched as the two following knights started moving around, putting the papers up on random walls and posts. Delminok caught a glimps of one, _Wanted: Delminok Aeterna. Reward if captured alive..._ He though, also seeing a picture of just his head, before looking at the actual reward for his capture. He sighed, _In this day an age, people will jump for that reward...though still, wanted posters?_ He looked at the one he could see again, _I don;t think the king would allow that kind of reward...unless if came from the Aeterna's pockets...Why the hell do they want me anyway?_


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 26, 2009)

Hishan, Nossyria.

"Sure I'll help you Ralli...I'm Tsuna by the way." Tsuna said. "So you need a job?I'd have thought you'd have everyone asking you to take the job but I know the reason why they would."
"Can you wait outside, Tsuna?" Rallissane asked. His words were pretty flattering. '_It's because of my staff._', she thought. "Oh, and could you please hold this for me?" She gave him her Eclipse staff and got in.

The shop was pretty clean and bright. Rallissane didn't pay attention to the details - she just wanted to get over it. That Tsuna guy... he was kind of suspicious. He only had eyes for her staff, not her looks. '_Damn that guy_.', she thought. '_I always thought I had a pretty face... my parents used to tell me that, anyway. But that's even better. He will leave me as soon as I tell him the truth about me and that stolen staff. It's not like he fell on me because of my... luminous eyes or something. Ha-ha. But I hate my hair. It's neither long nor short_.'

"How can I help you?", shop owner disturbed her thoughts with his cold voice. 
"I saw this... erm... Help Wanted sign on the door so I thought I could -"
"You can't help me.", the grouchy man said.
"Why?" Ralli frowned.
The shop owner grinned. "You are a girl."

Three minutes later.
"I am _so_ sick of this sexist!", Rallissane yelled at Tsuna. "Do you have a knife or something? Urgh, never mind."
After a couple of seconds, she kissed her cousin's pocketknife. "I _knew_ this could come in handy!"

And her hair fell down on the ground, fluttering down.


----------



## Abyss King (Jul 26, 2009)

_Bellinia...The cursed empire..._

Delminok stayed still as thhe knights passed by the alley before stopping, the lead knight turned to other two following. Delminok swallowed hard at the thought of being caught already...He then noticed how they hadn;t noticed him yet and he sighed silently before eavesdropping on them...

"Alright, you two..." Started the lead knight, "I want you and a few others to go around placing the wanted posters all over town, then after this town knows of Delminok, we must persue him in a city wide search."

"Yes sire!" Said the two following knights.

"I will also send a few knights out into other countries, not to harm, but just to search...Delminok holds a certain key we need, so search if your life depended on it!" The lead knight shouted the order and the following knights nodded before dashing.

The lead knight stayed still, "Delminok Aeterna...Too bad you were the key and the rebellious youth at the same time..." He mumbled before turning and walking away, torwards the city exit...

Delminok sighed, _A city wide search...it'll be tough but I might need some help...I wonder who can? Then again, maybe I could go to an enemy country of Bellinia...the Hollowian empire? Maybe..._ Delminok shook his head, telling himself that he'll think about it later once he got out...But then again, maybe the citizens of an enemy country might turn hhim over for the reward...


----------



## Narurider (Jul 27, 2009)

"Hey I was wondering if you wanted to go somewhere with me?" Tsuna asked looking away."Like somewhere near the sea and do stuff there.Only if you want to but..."
Tsuna's face was going scarlet red even though he wasn't asking her on an actual date.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 27, 2009)

Before Zero could arrive in Hallow, he found himself in Nossyria. He had to get some supplies for his trip, take a rest, and go to an informant for any news. He walked towards the local shop, one of his favorite spots in town, where he and his agent were supposed to meet. When he walked he walked passed a couple of kids, one of them seemingly extremely pissed at the sexist of a clerk and the other being a boy who was trying to ask the chick out on a date. Zero laughed at the boy's attempt as he passed by, then sat in a table where another man happened to be. "Hey..." he said to the man.
"I got something good for you." the man said axiously.
"Oh really..."
"You've heard of the Aeterna family, right? It turns out there heir had ran away with their prized sword."
"Really? Sounds interesting..."
"Here's the thing, the Aeterna are supposed to be one of Bellinia's biggest families."
"So that means that if this thing goes out of hand, it can affect Bellinia."
"Yep..."
"I wonder what would happen if he became my ally?"
"Nothing much, but you might gain relations towards Aeterna and that might effect the clan's place in the war."
"True, true... Well, I better hurry up and get some supplies, I'm heading to Hallow."
"Alright, see you next time, 'Master'."
Zero walked over to the clerk and asked for the items he needed. After trading off his money, he walked over to the pair of youth and patted the boy on the back, leaving behind a note that read, "Go get her, Tiger! -Edge" Then quickly walked out of the store.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 28, 2009)

Arathorn "The Great" Strife clutched the reins of his armored steed. He looked around as an eagle soared through the sky, flying high above the massive army that had gathered. The young King intended on making his moves to finally conquer the world. He had gathered the military strength and firmly believed in his abiltities. There was no doubt why "the great" was added to his name...he was arguably one of the youngest if not the youngest ruler around but that meant nothing. His skill with the sword was legendary despite his age but his pride and arrogance was just as near famous. In his conquest, he intended on seeking the strongest warriors and challenging them. His legions moved as one, eyes poised forward. Banners swayed with the wind as the army moved towards an unknown destination. It was just a matter on who to attack first...


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Hishan, Nossyria.

"Hey I was wondering if you wanted to go somewhere with me?", Tsuna asked looking away. "Like somewhere near the sea and do stuff there. Only if you want to but..."
"Sea cucumber? What did you say?", she asked him with a dull look on her face. Rallissane's face was hard to read. Her mind was dazing off after she saw what she did with her hair, so she didn't hear the question. Then she noticed Tsuna's face. "Tsuna? Hey? Dude? You okay? Your face is red. You have a weird glow in your eyes, too. You sick? Will you tell me about the sea cucumber thing? I wasn't really listening, y'know? Sorry 'bout that. Anyway, what are we going to do no-" She stopped as she saw familiar face passing by and patting Zero on the back. 
"Wait!", she yelled at the boy. Ralli's hand tried to reach him when she almost tripped. Her eyes were wide opened and her face was pale as if she's seen a ghost.
_

That... couldn't possibly... be him?_


----------



## Narurider (Jul 29, 2009)

"Ralli what was that about?" Tsuna asked running after her."What did you see someone you know?Well If so why did you just run after them?And why are you so pale you look like you just saw a ghost or something and everyone who knows ghosts don't really exist."


----------



## Abyss King (Jul 29, 2009)

_Bellinia...My nightmare of a home..._

Delminok cursed out the gaurds quietly for being so quick. By now, they would have already put up the posters in this city and started a city wide search. They would have also got permission by the other empires to at least search for Delminok, even their enemy Hollow. 

Aeterna's had a certain advantage of having an ability to make someone do what they want, like agreeing. The only setback was they could only use it once a day. Delminok was never taught that yet so he didn't know how it worked yet.

Delminok then shook his head, if they were going to catch him, it won't be soon! He dashed out of the alley he was in and ran for the exit of the city. Dodging passed many of the walking people. 

"There he is!" Shouted a gaurd, noticing Delminok. Which Delminok got an annoyed face and thought, _Great..._, And soon enough, the streets were almost cleared of people but replaced by knights.

"He's heading for the exit!" "He thinks he can escape?" "Stop your blabbering and get him!" Delminok heard the knights talk out about him before he shook his head. He slid to a halt as a blue glow covered two of his finger tips. The pointer and middle fingers as he held them straight.

"O great protector of the large blue waves..." Delminok started as he raised his hand before slashing the hand downwards, "Hear my plea and cast me your aid!" He finished the incantation and pointed his glow-tipped fingers at the coming gaurds, "Hydro Storm!" As he said the last two words, water seemed to burst from undergreound infront of him and wash over the streets, rushing at the gaurds.

"Sorry guys, but you aren't catching me yet!" Delminok said, having not put enough power to it to actualy hurt. Pretty much, it was a distraction. And he turned and dashed away, out of the city and into what wilderness was there...

_And I shall never return..._


----------



## EPIC (Jul 29, 2009)

Zero stopped in his tracks after he heard a strangely familiar voice. He wanted to walk away and ignore it, but he knew he couldn't. So, he walked back into the store and noticed that the woman that he passed earlier was HER! He couldn't believe that he hadn't noticed her before, he hasn't seen her in ages. Thankfully, he didn't overreact and just gave her one of his famous, charming smiles, "So, its you... its been awhile." He said to the woman in the coolest manner. "Its amazing that we met up like this, I wasn't expecting to meet you so spontaneously. Then again, I didn't expect to meet you at all." He turned to the boy whom he gave the letter to and leaned forward to the point was his face was inches close to his, "My, my, you're a cute one..." He said as he wrapped his arm around the boy's back, then pulled off the letter, "I'm guesing that he's your partner?" He asked Rallisanne. "You guys do make a cute couple..." Then, he began to walk out again, "Sorry, but our meeting must be short. I have business to attend to..." He walked over to the girl and gave her a kiss on the forehead. "Be a good little girl, okay?" Then, he finally left.


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 30, 2009)

Hishan, Nossyria.

"Ralli what was that about?" Tsuna asked running after her. "What, did you see someone you know? Well If so why did you just run after them? And why are you so pale you look like you just saw a ghost or something and everyo-"

"So, its you... its been awhile." _He_ said to Rallissane with a sheen smile as he came back. "Its amazing that we met up like this, I wasn't expecting to meet you so spontaneously. Then again, I didn't expect to meet you at all." He turned to Tsuna.  "My, my, you're a cute one..." Zero said as he wrapped his arm around Tsuna's back. "I'm guesing that he's your partner?" He asked Rallisanne. "You guys do make a cute couple..."
Rallissane was shivering. "Z-zero... don't j-joke around...", she said with a muffled voice.
'_Does he remember? Does he blame? Does he know? Was he actually there when that happened?_' Rallissane thought.
"Sorry, but our meeting must be short. I have business to attend to..." Zero said walked over to her. He gave her a kiss on the forehead. "Be a good little girl, okay?"

Her bright eyes looked straight to his and she chuckled. "I am _older_ than you, little boy."

Then, he began to walk out again. '_Should I leave it like this? He doesn't know the truth. Maybe he misunderstood it. Maybe he blames me. Well, he should. But he should also know the truth. When a woman tells the truth she is creating the possibility for more truth around her, hm?_'

"Zero! I am sorry for getting in your way, but please wait.", she yelled after him as she clenched her fists. "Does that business of yours involve leaving Nossyria? Because I _need_ to leave Nossyrian Empire as soon as possible."

'_Please, forgive me._'


----------



## Narurider (Jul 30, 2009)

"Zero! I am sorry for getting in your way, but please wait.", she yelled after him as she clenched her fists. "Does that business of yours involve leaving Nossyria? Because I need to leave Nossyrian Empire as soon as possible."

"She needs to leave Nossyria?" Tsuna whispered to himself."Why does she need to leave?Is someone after her or something like that?If so why is that?"
"Hey Ralli why do you need to leave Nossyria?"


----------



## Abyss King (Jul 30, 2009)

_Where shall I head now?_

Delminok ran through the wilderness where no possibility of people living there. He sighed as he looked around, though he knew where he was going to from all the maps he had looked at in Bellinia, he was heading for Nossryia, through there to Hollow...

He shook his head, looking straight ahead, he wasn't going to be caught, even if these wanted posters of him had been put around in towns of the other empires, he highly doupt they would go after him since he was with the huge sword of his back.

Delminok soon stopped behind a tree, peeking out from behind to see a town. If he was correct, it would be Hishan.  His eyes narrowed, seeing a few of the Aeterna knights leaving, so they did put his wanted posters here. Delminok sighed, this is gonna be trouble...or maybe not... 

Delminok waited for the knights to be out of the way then dashed out and into the town of Hishan, the Nossryian empire.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 30, 2009)

As he left he heard Ralli chuckle a little and retort something. This made him smile. To know that she was the same as always made him feel happy. She ran up to him and held his hands fiercely, asking if she could leave out of Nossyria with him. He thought about this a little, then made his decision, "Alright, you could come with me." He said to her, he turned and held her face close to his. "But, whatever business you have, I will take no part in it. Understand?" He leaned closer to her ear and began to whisper, "Don't worry, our past is behind us." He said to her. He made his final turn away and walked towards the door, "You guys go ahead, rest, and grab some supplies, I have some effects to liberate."


----------



## Tsubaki (Jul 31, 2009)

Hishan, Nossyria.

Rallissane sighed with relief. Then she turned to Tsuna.

"Tsuna, are you going, too? If so, meet you around here in a while." She turned around and started walking toward unknown street of Hishan.

'_First, I'll find a room to stay, then I'll take a shower. After that, I'll eat and then I'll curse that sexist to hell._' Ralli nodded for herself and laughed happily. 

Cold wind gently embraced her face. She closed her eyes and started to sing lively. As she was passing by, she saw a 'Wanted' poster on a local board. She stopped.



> Wanted: Delminok Aeterna. Reward if captured alive.



"Eh? Why are they even looking for him?", Rallissane asked herself out loud, unaware of another person's presence. 
"It is said that he stole his family treasure. The Sword of Aeterna", said the grouchy man from the shop. He had an anxious look.
"Y-y-you!" Rallissane pointed her finger toward him.
He observed her face carefully. "Oh, it's that innocent little girl from the shop earlier."
"WHAT?! Innocent?!", she yelled at him. He chuckled.

He was pretty chubby and big for a man in Nossyria. Most of Nossyrian men were slim and tall, with long legs and short height. There were few exceptions, of course.
The man's eyebrows gave him a creepy look, but when Rallissane saw him smiling and making that girly sound, she knew he was a good person.

"I am really sorry for my rude behavior before. It's just that I have a daughter at home, she is around your age. And I just can't imagine her doing all that work in the mine.", he said.
"Mine?" Rallissane sighed again. "Thanks but no thanks."
"I suppose you are not from around here. If you would like to accept a warm bath and lunch at my place as an apology... I would be very grateful."
"Well, that would be great."

'_Why is everyone trying to apologize in such an odd way? Oh well. I don't mind._"

* * *

'_He wasn't there, he doesn't know. Good for you, Zero._'


----------



## Narurider (Jul 31, 2009)

"I'm going to leave my home?" Tsuna asked himself."Oh well an adventure wouldn't be that bad after all this place gets boring after awhile.Not to mention that I can always come back someday."
Tsuna had all the stuff he needed.His lance was all he needed so he sat down in an alley and relaxed.


----------



## Abyss King (Jul 31, 2009)

_Hishan...a town of Nossyria..._

Delminok walked around in the town, not giving any attention to those around him. The people were staring at him, having little conversations of their own. Delminok over heard one...

"Isn't that the Delminok guy from the wanted posters?"
"Why is he hear, in plain sight?"
"Maybe he thinks he can't get caught?"
"Either that or he doesn;t know of the posters..."

Delminok took his ears away from the talk as he walked. He needed to find something...what was it? Oh yeah, something to friggin' eat first of all...
He seemed to pass by a woman and a large man, hearing over about what he was doing for an apology...
"...would like to accept a warm bath and lunch at my place as an apology... I would be very grateful." said the man to the woman before she replied.
"Well, that would be great." the woman seemed to reply, who was Rallissane, and Delminok stopped.
"Woman...that is obviously a trick to only get what he wants with you...I highly doupt it's true...but only a lie..." Delminok said as he looked to the two, "Unless you two actualy know eachother, I would advize not to accept..."


----------



## EPIC (Aug 1, 2009)

Zero walked over to a dark, long alleyway in the middle of the city. There, he could hear light breathing... supposedly from a woman. Then, footsteps began pounding through the walls and followed after him. He stopped and the footsteps stopped as well. "How long are you going to keep playing this game?" Zero asked whoever was following him.
"As long as I want to." Said the person who was following.
"Orora... we're too old."
"I know, but I like feeling like a kid."
"Well, I heard something interesting just recently, something about the Aeterna family..."
"Yes, master..." Orora vanished as soon as Zero turned around. Zero, then, tried to find a place to rest, maybe he can catch up with Ralli. He walked around and saw Ralli with some old man, then walked over to them. "Ralli!" He called. "I'm done on my part, how about you? Oh, hello sir, you must be the tender back at that bar. How do you do?"


----------



## Tsubaki (Aug 2, 2009)

Hishan, Nossyria.

"Woman...that is obviously a trick to only get what he wants with you...I highly doupt it's true...but only a lie..." an unknown boy said as he stopped by Rallissane. "Unless you two actualy know eachother, I would advize not to accept..."
Rallissane rolled her eyes. "Whatever, whatever. Everyone is being so pessimistic in this stupid Empire. But I guess I trust people too easily."
The man nodded. "Well, take care then, young lady."
"Thank you, sir.", she bowed. 
"Ralli!", a familiar voice called. "I'm done on my part, how about you? Oh, hello sir, you must be the tender back at that bar. How do you do?"
"Very well. Now excuse me. I have some errands to do after lunch."
"Mmm. Lunch." Ralli said as her stomach growled. "I wonder where did that pessimistic guy go. That sword he was carrying looked pretty good. Anyway, Zero, what now? I feel like lunch. Mmm. Lunch. Or anything else. I am bored and I don't feel like sightseeing Hishan."


----------



## EPIC (Aug 2, 2009)

Zero smiled and just about to say something until he saw the man that had warned Ralli of the bartender's "trickery." His smiling expression turned to a suprise, then back to a charming smile. He knew already who it was, but left the mystery to Ralli, who had asked what should they do next. 

"Well, I supposed that we should leave." He answered. "I can't stay in one place for too long, and I think I outlived my stay here. We'll grab food at our next stop, I heard a juicy tidbit that might be important for Bellinia, so we'll go there." He looked around and noticed that someone was missing. "Oh! I almost forgot about your boyfriend, he might be waiting back at the bar. We should head back and get him, then we'll leave."


----------



## Abyss King (Aug 2, 2009)

Delminok just stayed silent, seeing how another man came, who the girl who was apparently named 'Ralli' called Zero. His eyes narrowed when This Zero character noticed him. He turned away and began to walk...before hearing his home's name, "Bellinia?" He said before turning his head to the two, "A 'juicy tidbit' huh...let me guess...about Delminok? For the Aeternas no doupt?" He knew that Zero had figured him out, but apparently wasn;t doing anything...the 'Ralli' girl haden;t yet...


----------



## EPIC (Aug 4, 2009)

Zero was just about to leave towards the bar until Delminok, himself, addressed him. "A 'juicy tidbit' huh... let me guess... about Delminok? For the Aeterna's no doubt?" 
Zero laughed, he couldn't help but admire the man's bold move, especially since that sentence was enough to clarify that he was Delminok, "I can't really say exactly what it is about. If you want to find out, come with me."


----------



## Tsubaki (Aug 8, 2009)

Hishan, Nossyria.

"Zero? You seem distracted, hm.", Ralli said observing him for the first time. '_Cautious as always._', she thought. Then she noticed that boy with a sword from earlier. "Oh!"

She raised an eyebrow and decided to observe them both. "So it is him, after all. What are you going to do, Zero?"


----------



## EPIC (Aug 8, 2009)

Zero was almost surprised for a moment, he didn't think that the girl would say it out loud like that, but he concealed it, so they wouldn't be any hints to his ambition. Now, it looks like he has to change plans now that she said it. Then again, there is still the chance that Delminok might follow, yet letting him go might be more profitable. 
"Sir, if you really want to know, you have the choice of following us or you can go on your way." He said to Delminok.


----------



## Abyss King (Aug 8, 2009)

Delminok turned away and walked a few paces, "...I shall never return to that hell hole of an empire!" He stated as he reached up, taking hold of the Sword of Aeterna on his back, drawing it from its sheath as he turned and pointed the tipe at Zero, "Delminok Aeterna will not be captured so soon...No matter who is the one trying..." He said before turning away once more, sheathing the sword, "Dare come after me and you'll see terror like no other..." He said before he began to walk away, "...but then again..." He stopped, planning out things, "Why..." He started, looking back to Zero, "...do you allow me to leave?"


----------



## EPIC (Aug 8, 2009)

Zero smiled at the young man with a smug look on his face, "Well, I could capture you and take up the bounty in bulk, or I can simply keep an eye on you and just tell Bellinia about your whereabouts, tell you that they are coming for you, and just continue the chase, getting more money that I would get if I were to turn you in." He walks a little closer to Delminok, "You see, its only for profit, plus your disappearance can easily affect the war. I want to see how things play and when the time comes, then I might turn you in. So try your best to survive, and make things interesting for me."


----------



## Abyss King (Aug 8, 2009)

"Hmph...Moron." Delminok said, taking his sword from his back and took a slash at Zero, "You will never capture me...Since I know you will try later, I best get rid of this nuisence." He said in a sort of demonic tone. He was serious...He knew Zero would dodged the firsts cut and He smirked, "I'll show you just how horrible you pick your fights!" Ice began forming on his sword as he held it back. Whent eh ice was fully form into a large spike on his sword, "_Frozen Thrust!_" He then sent the spike torwards Zero, going to pierce his heart.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 8, 2009)

Zero smirked as the boy came in with killing intent, flinching a little to dodge the first cut, "Yep, you're one interesting guy, but you might have to do a little bit more than that..." Delminok came in ready to stab him in the heart, but Zero pushed Ralli away, took out his umbrellla and used it to force the ice spike to the ground, then partially pulled out his blade so that it was extremely close to Delminok's face. "You're the one who needs to learn how pick his battles wisely. You know, I was actually hoping to spare you a little, but I think I might want to change my mind. Orora!"
"Yes, master..." Orora suddenly appeared behind Zero out of thin air.
"Go to Bellinia, tell them that I have their little prince."
"Yes, master..." Orora, then ran passed the two men.
"You better hurry up and choose now, Delminok; stay here and face, while she runs towads Bellinia or chase after her and go free."


----------



## Abyss King (Aug 8, 2009)

"Tch..." Delminok looked at the blade then smirked, "Hmph..." He began to turn, having theshoulder pad of his armor knock the blade away and liffted his right leg, going to slam a foot into Zeros side, "As I said before...I'm getting rid of a nuisance first." That was his answere. Even if Bellinia and the Aeterna family came after him, he'd fight back...


----------



## EPIC (Aug 8, 2009)

After it got knocked away, Zero completely pulled it out, then blocked the kick with his umbrella. "Nuisance, really? You're fighting me, trying to kill me, just because when I'm done playing with you, I'll just throw you away and turn you? I was actually hoping that when the war is over, you might become public enemy number one since you are the last of your kind, or at least... will be anyways." Zero jumped back a few feet away from Delminok. "Thanks to your disappearance, Bellinia will start wasting most of its time searching for you. With that happening, their lose concentration, and that, of course, will cause the other empires to have the upperhand. Is that your plan? To annihilate your own empire? Right, DELMINOK!?" After hearing Zero yell out Delminok's name, bounty hunters and the like started to surround the group. "~_Maybe it was too early to call them... oh well_~ Listen, Delminok, if you hate me, then hate me, but I'm telling you this. In this world, where you are hated by all, I might be your only ally..." As Zero made his leave and where by a nearby street corner, the men surrounding Delminok began to attack.


----------



## Abyss King (Aug 9, 2009)

"I don;t give a damn what happens to Bellinia! I hope that cursed empire burns in hell!" Delminok took his sword from the ice that he had created, "Hmph...what a moron..." He looked around at the on coming enemies, "Hmph..." He closed his eyes and smirked before chuckling some, then laugher, "Fine then...The only way you;d ever be my ally is if you don;t turn me in to my family and then helped me actualy escape them...So really...considering what you had said, you are an enemy, a nuisance!" He spun the Sword of Aeterna in his hand, "Come forth thy protecter of blue waves..." He chanted, "Lend your aid and wash out my enemies!" He aimed a hand forward, "_Hydro Storm!_" And water bursted from under ground, rushing out over thee surrounders and heading straight at Zero...


----------



## Tsubaki (Aug 10, 2009)

Hishan, Nossyria.

"This is so much fun." Rallissane sighed. "I wonder what's for lunch."

She scanned Delminok. She observed his proud stance, glow in his eyes... She observed him holding his sword and fighting in such a brave manner... She admired him. She wanted to help him.

'_Such a complicated person I am.' Ralli frowned. 'But I must not act reckless as always_.'

She nodded to herself and decided to stick with Zero until they are out of Nossyria.


----------



## EPIC (Aug 10, 2009)

Suddenly, Delminok created a giant wave that knocked out most of the men who surrounded him, then headed towards Zero. Zero simply smiled and continued onto the next street and opened his umbrella in front of him, preventing himself getting wet from the splash. Then, a crow came swooping down onto Zero's shoulder, cawwing into his ear. Zero whispered into its ear, then it flew away. "So, she made it, huh?" He said to himself. "Then its time for us to make our leave." He walked to Ralli and put his hand on her shoulder. "Its time for us to leave, we've had enough fun here." He turned to Delminok with a very charming smile. "The Bellinian Forces will be here soon to capture you, and that's my que to leave, stay here if you want to be captured. But remember this, kid, I can be your friend or your foe, whichever one you choose, I decide your fate." Saying that, he picked up Ralli in his arms, then dashed towards Nossyria, jumping from building to building. After jumping far from Delminok, Zero landed somewhere close to the Nossyrian gates. "Well, that was fun, but let's hurry and leave before the Bellinian forces get here, I don't want to get questioned nor do I want to make enemies. Right now, that boy has alot to learn about the world and about me, but he'll soon find out that I have alot more power than he thinks I do." With that he casually walks towards the gate.


----------



## Abyss King (Aug 10, 2009)

"G..grah! Damn you!" Delminok spun his sword and stabbed it into the ground, "Control my fate? My-..." He sighed, looking around to the still conscious enemies and took his sword, "If you want to die, then stay...if not, then leave me alone." He said darkly as he began to walk, "The Bellinian forces were not a match for the Aeterna's...The Aeterna family is a special force...much higher in power than that of regular forces..." He smirked, "We'll see how well they handle one Aeterna..." He walked to the edge of town and watched out, just waiting there for the Bellinians...


----------

